# Reel advice



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I just got thru tearing my shimano sahara 300FE apart for cleaning and noticed something. Besides the yellow, milky substance that used to be grease, I was amazed at how cheap it all looked and felt. It looked almost like a cheap kids toy. Now, don't get me wrong. This is my first Shimano, and I absolutely love it. When its dry, its the best reel Ive ever owned. A few splashes of salt water on the yak tho, and it begins binding and sticking almost immediately. This is not some cheap, use for one season reel either. I know its no Stella or Van Stall, but its widely considered as a good reel. I just can't figure out why it cost 80-90$. 
So here's my ordeal. I already told the wife I wanted another reel for fathers day. I gave her a link to the Stradic CI4 and the Penn Spinfisher V. I've always liked Penns until I bought the Shimano 3 weeks ago. It was much smoother, and cast better than any Penn Ive ever owned. However, the Penns seem to be much more forgiving in salt water. I rinse all my reels after use in saltwater, and never had a Penn bind up or get sticky on me during a fishing trip. The Spinfisher V seemed to be the ideal reel for use in saltwater yak fishing. Then I read the reviews. I have run across a lot of reviews saying the Penn is far from it's claim of being "water tight". (Alanhawk being one). So, now I'm stuck trying to figure out which one, if either, to get. I want a well built reel that I will be able to use in either inshore salt or freshwater and not have it bind up when it gets wet. I'd like it to be made from real metal if possible also. I have no problem paying for quality, within reason, and I have no problem maintaining my gear. So, does anyone know of a reel that fits these specifications?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been fishing with my penn battle 5000 .. Surf fishing with out a yak requires to wade into the water and get your reel nice and wet... I always wash with fresh water. I have 30lb braid and 150lb mono and this thing handles 5 foot sharks EASY


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a penn 750ssm and it's never given me any trouble. been wet alot and still smooth as silk. I like the stradics but for the price of one you could get two penns.and the goodthing about penn, there are always spare parts easily available if needed.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Last Laugh, I could have written the same post. my 250.00 dollar shimano surf reel got pulled into surf and sand Sunday morning. I agree with you it is not at all impressive when torn down. Iam so disappointed I may not even bother putting it back together. I know a lot of people on here like Penn equipment but it's not for me. Maybe diawa?


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to pick up a Penn 704z tomorrow. Maybe that will get the job done. Anyone use one from a yak, or in the surf with a lot of spray?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have a dog in this fight...but my choice for a reel I know is going to get dunked would have to be the Penn SSV. IMHO the 3500 would be a great YAK reel.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I was seriously considering a ssv until I read the reviews, and talked to a couple people that own them. They are NOT water tight or even water resistant. I wanted to get one till I heard all of that.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Aside from the penn reel being falsely advertised as waterproof I think it's a pretty decent reel. I've only had two other penn reels and the both gave me problems to the point of me staying with shimano. You can't expect too much from a $70 reel to be honest but I like my Saharas.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Penn SSVs*



The Pitt said:


> to be honest but I like my Saharas.


Agreed, Saharas are great reels for the price. I recommend them for surf fishing all the time because they have a metal foot and reasonable drag system. 

I've not had the problems sited on this thread with Penn reels. I've owned and used Conquer (one of my favorites), Torque and SSV spinners and enjoyed them all without problem. Would love for a Penn rep. to weigh in on the SSV being water tight. I'm not dunking reels, so I haven't experienced that either.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought a penn Silverado a few yrs back and that reel has been a rock for sure. I don't ever hear it mentioned, for the $35 I spent on clearance rack I have been very pleased with its durability and smoothness.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Ok, got me a Penn 704z, and it does seem to be built pretty good. (At leasr easier to maintain). Can someone tell me what the size difference is between the 704 and the 710? I'm looking for something a little smaller if possible. I'll keep this one and have it drilled and refinished, but I'd like a smaller one for everyday use.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Funny how things work out. My wife ended up getting me the ssv3500 and a 710z for fathers day. I havent used either yet, but if the 710 is as good as the 704 is then its gonna be my new favorite reel!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

You'd better keep her!


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> You'd better keep her!


Lol i know what you mean! This isnt the first time for her either. I was in the hospital recovering from a gunshot wound and she buys me a new Glock 30sf as a get well present!


----------

